# I just joined the club! P229 SCT!



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

I just made my first handgun purchase today and joined the sig club. A local shop had the sig rep in town and they had a ridiculous deal on both the Sig P226 SCT and the 229 SCT. I had put 20 rounds or so through a 226 several weeks back, but went to the range I just became a member of and put 50 each through the 226 and 229 to make my final choice.

Oddly enough, I was much more consistent and shot tighter groups with the 229! Probably just a subtle difference in the grip, but either way I wasn't complaining. It just made my decision easy. Being an Australian citizen (but legal permanent resident) my background check takes a little longer than the norm. I will hopefully be picking it up tomorrow, giving it a good cleaning to remove all the excessive lube and gunk from the factory, and get some rounds through it by the evening!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

NICE!!! Welcome to the club. 

I like the 229 also. Great gun. Which caliber did ya get? I saw at SigSauer.com it comes with TRUGLO® Tritium Fiber Optic front sights - How's that?

Other lucky thing for you is that you actually got to talk to a Sig rep - I'm jealous - I have to do everything Sig over the net or go for a long drive.

pics Crux pics :smt023


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Pics will come as soon as I get the gun 

I got it in 9mm - I want to be able to afford to shoot it, especially after spending so much  The sights looked very nice in the store, but obviously the true test will be when I get a chance to look at them when it is dark. 

The Sig rep was nice enough. He was former army. I'm guessing he took the job with Sig not long after getting back from Afghanistan. He had a couple of funny stories to tell - like for the plane ride home they had to pack their knives in their luggage, and remove the bolt from their rifles.... but were allowed to keep their sidearms on them 

Also even more funny was he wasn't eligible for his employee discount yet, so he was carrying a H&K!


----------



## bill25413 (Jun 1, 2009)

Crux said:


> Pics will come as soon as I get the gun
> 
> I got it in 9mm - I want to be able to afford to shoot it, especially after spending so much  The sights looked very nice in the store, but obviously the true test will be when I get a chance to look at them when it is dark.
> 
> ...


I bought my first new gun back in Feb. I bought the Sig P226 Equinox in .40 cal The Equinox is one of many themes for the 226 but is top of the line either way until you get into the custon market. I give 2 thumbs up for everything on the gun but 2 things stick out and one far above everything else. The trigger stands out cuz it soo smooth and consistent it feels like a hydraulic clutch if I had to equate it to something. Far above everything else is the trijicon nite sights. They are top of the line sights looking down range at a target, but one night at 0300 I had a bunch of thugs come up my driveway and scared me enough I grabed my new Sig. It was then I realalized just how good the sights were. They glowed soo brightly they literally lit up the frame of the gun so well that I could get a sight pic on the thugs coming up my driveway. Thankfully after some words back and forth they decided to carry on else where. The moral of this story is any top of the line Sig holds it's own any time day or night.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 229 chambered in .40 S&W and it's one of my favorite pistols. I'm sure you'll be real happy with your new friend. Pics please ASAP?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Congratulations Crux! I wish I could tell everyone that my first handgun was a Sig. :smt180
Now let's see you stop at just one Sig! :mrgreen: Buying the 1st one is easy. Deciding on which order to buy the rest of your Sigs is much more diffiicult! Good luck to you with your acquisition.

Top Gun Supply. The place for Sig parts & mags. Don't overlook the used mags.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations..Enjoy safe shooting.


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Here she is in the box:










Removed and prior to cleaning:



















and finally pulled apart to clean the excessive factory gunk off:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Lookin good! Thks for the pics.

I have heard that those TRUGLO® Tritium Fiber Optic front sights are great on the outdoor range - somewhat like a red dot system - easy to acquire and aim.

Enjoy. :smt023


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Looks like I might get to put 100 rounds or so through it tomorrow morning. I'll post an update if I can!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice :smt023 What's your next Sig gonna be ? :anim_lol:


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Well I just got back from my first trip to the range with the 229. Put 100 rounds of Brass Blazer through it without any problems at all.

Got three targets, each of which was quartered into four separate smaller targets. I wanted to be able to keep good track of where each shot was going so I could learn and improve as much as possible.

First set of 10 was from fifteen yards, just standing shooting from a weaver with every shot on single action:










I was pretty happy with this to start. From there I decided to work the other 40 rounds purely in double action just to get a better feel for it, since I had shot almost exclusively single action before that.

My first few efforts with the DA were all over the place. It got a little better, and I started to get something of a feel for it. Second picture is of 20 rounds, all DA again from 15 feet:










From there I moved into my second lot of fifty rounds. Started out with some more SA, then went through some sets of five going DA for the first, SA for the next four. Holy smokes. My DA shots were EVERYWHERE. I kept anticipating, and I was pulling down, then I'd shoot high. Then really low again. It was a mess. The SA just kept getting cleaner and cleaner though, except when I rushed things (which I started to do periodically).

The really pleasing thing was my last set of five DA, I was really wild on the first shot, then brought it in some. Got one smack in the middle, then another right by it. It was a good way to finish.

I bought some 9mm snap caps before I left, because I need some serious work on the DA pull. I am happy though as my technique is improving. Three weeks ago I hadn't shot a real handgun but once in my life, and that being back in 2000 or so. After four range sessions and 300 rounds I've already improved a ton. Last trip I was consistently pulling left of aim by about 0.5 to 1", but some adjustments with my trigger finger fixed that. I've also corrected my tendency to shoot a little low, although some of that could also just be slightly different POA for the sights, it being a different gun and all.

Now if only Walmart would keep some 9mm in stock, I can start to go more regularly!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Crux said:


> From there I moved into my second lot of fifty rounds. Started out with some more SA, then went through some sets of five going DA for the first, SA for the next four. Holy smokes. My DA shots were EVERYWHERE. I kept anticipating, and I was pulling down, then I'd shoot high. Then really low again. It was a mess. The SA just kept getting cleaner and cleaner though, except when I rushed things (which I started to do periodically).


Nice shooting Crux - You must be a good shot because those look like my scores at the range and I know I'm a good shot! :smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Crux said:


> My first few efforts with the DA were all over the place. It got a little better, and I started to get something of a feel for it.


I hear ya there. After shooting the XD for a couple years, the DA/SA of the Sig too a bit of adjustment. I just kept shooting DA, decocking, shooting again, decocking, over and over until I finally got the hang of the DA. The SA with the SRT took no getting used to at all. :smt033


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Nice shooting Crux - You must be a good shot because those look like my scores at the range and I know I'm a good shot! :smt082


Hehe. Admittedly they were among my better groups. I had a couple of DA-only groups that weren't really groups. They were more like random spots. Like a retarded monkey playing darts. But it got better!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, after a while you'll be spot on with that new friend of yours. You know what you're doing wrong then youu'll know what you need to do to fix it. Practice, practice then practice some more. Snap caps come in handy for situations like this:smt023


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

*Me Too*

Hey guys:
New here.
I have other rifles and a shots guns but decided after years of not having a handgun to take and offer form a guy.

He offered me his Sig Sauer P229 - 40 two clips, the factory case and lock along with 50 rounds FMJ 
and a side clip holster. I traded a Lowes/homedepot style 5x8 trailer for it.
Was sitting in my yard gathering dust went on craigs list to sell it and this guy offered me his SIGGY.
Its in near mint condition.
I am trying to figure which P229 it is though because it has no rail, but is shaped exactly like the one with a rail straight on the bottom like the guy posted here ( pS Congrats )

Well there has never been a way in the past to afford a Sig for me especially such a nice gun.
I have nice rifles and now am looking at getting a Sig Sauer rifle Oh Oh I am hooked.

Wanted to say hello and what better place where a guy just like me started his first hand gun.
I have had handguns though just not for over 15 years.tumbleweed

PS can some one clue me in on how to know if this is a dak or not ?
I looked on line and no clear info on what is what and what it does etc.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Cybertoad said:


> Hey guys:
> New here.
> I have other rifles and a shots guns but decided after years of not having a handgun to take and offer form a guy.
> 
> ...


First, welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines

No rail? Sounds to me like you have an SAS. If you have pictures, we'd be able to give you a more educated guess.

The regular SAS is Sig's DAK (their version of DAO) and should have a bobbed hammer that you cannot cock with your thumb. Also rack the slide (empty gun of course). If the hammer stays cocked, it's not a DAK.


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

hmm trying to post pics.
This is it. can you tell by looking at it if its a dak,
just got it last night lol so still having fun learning about it
couldn't pass up the deal.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3710399998_5cdf938f77.jpg


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

_Looks_ like my baby, the SAS Gen 2. _Definitely_ not a DAK, it's DA/SA.


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Todd, 
Cool.
Thank you, so what can you tell me if anything about this gun if you have time.

And I am guessing I made a good deal for it ?


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

PS It doesnt say SAS on it through.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it's time for more pictures. Closer and definitely some of the markings on the slide should help one of us give a qiuck ID. Any idea of the age of the gun?


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Todd I didnt want to hijack this guys posts so I 
reposted it in anew thread. Still not 100% sure. I have real good camera should be able to get some nice shots. But I will post it there.


----------

